# Hello guys. Would really appreciate some constructive criticism!



## j.wojtography (Aug 8, 2014)

I have been at photography for a while now ( all through high school) and its always been a personal hobby of mine. Although after I had a break for a few years I got back in to it and some guys on here gave me some advice onwhere my photos were lacking. And it helped me so much!

I just recently got in to street photography and was wondering if you guys can take a look at some of my pictures and let me know what you think! 

Thank you guys so much in advance! I really appreciate the critique!!!

Here are my photographs:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/124002119@N03/


----------



## AceCo55 (Aug 8, 2014)

I think you will find many members reluctant to click on a link provided by some-one with just 5 posts.
Also a link to lots of photos will result in pretty general/short feedback.

If you REALLY want some feedback, select one or two photos and post them to the "General Galleries" part of the forum ... in the most suitable section.
Ask for feedback and you will get detailed, specific comments.


----------



## Designer (Aug 8, 2014)

You've got some interesting pictures, but none that I would call successful "street".  I think your tilted frames are over-used, therefore cliché and not helping at all.  For in-depth critique, select one photograph to post here.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 8, 2014)

Nail down the basics of composition, and a well lit, correctly exposed image before you worry about the artistic [extreme] processing, use of Dutch tilt, etc.


----------



## j.wojtography (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you all so much for the critique! It is greatly appreciated as always!


----------



## j.wojtography (Aug 8, 2014)

If someone has any more don't hesitate to post  I would post just one or 2 but I like all my photos, of course there's some that I like more than others but I am more interested too see what sticks out in the mind of a more experienced photographer when you guys look at them as a whole!


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 8, 2014)

Part of why photography is an art is that lots of different opinions of the same photos will be there. Personally I like many of the photos in that they show creativity and unique framing. There are, too me, a lot of snapshots in the bunch. Technically good capture of the scene but pretty much what anybody with a camera would have shot has they walked up on the scene.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 8, 2014)

There are a few gems in there. I liked the feet with cane tip, the men fishing from the rocky point, the three goslings, and a couple others. Overall, the saturation on many of these is just over the top."Slider to the MAX!" as I call it. Too much Dutch tilt. Overall, these look like a person who is learning to see with a fine camera, but has a ways more to go in terms of refining his vision and going for a bit more subtle look. But you do have a good grasp of most fundamentals, like focusing, metering, and so on. But the over saturation on some of these looks like you're trying too hard, so to speak. You are ahead of many other, but behind about as many as you are ahead of I would estimate.


----------



## j.wojtography (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey Derrell,

Thank you so much for that, I went out shooting tonight and everything you told me was stuck in my brain! It really helped me A LOT!

If you want you can take a look, the last 5 are pictures from my shoot last night.


----------



## j.wojtography (Aug 10, 2014)

P.S I tried uploading like you guys said nothing is working, I cant seem to upload photos to this website...


----------

